
Axl Rose Talks Guns N’ Roses Reunion Album, Criticizes Slash’s Book - 6stringmerc
http://www.alternativenation.net/axl-rose-talks-guns-n-roses-reunion-album-criticizes-slash-book/
======
6stringmerc
Relevance to tech: Axl's a very public figure, and this kind of image
rehabilitation is quite interesting from both a modern PR and "fan"
perspective. Engaging with people was _not_ a staple of the Axl rose during
the heydey of GNR. Now...it kind of seems like it is. Oh and then there's the
'Streisand Effect' thing he has going on with that chubby photo meme.

